# Quickest way to find a Prime book



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

What is the easiest way to find a the books available each month on Prime?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Browse from your Kindle is the easiest way to get to the list, but I think we had a link, too. On your Kindle, go to the store and then look for Kindle Owners' Lending as one of the browse categories.

I think browsing on the PC is the easiest way to browse. I browse them on the PC and then save ones that interest me to a Prime Lending wish list. I can access the wish list from my Kindles and pick the book from there (since you have to actually check them out via a Kindle).

I'll see if I can find a link...

EDIT: Here's the link. Click on the link and then bookmark it. You can choose subcategories along the left side.

Betsy


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, Betsy! Got it bookmarked... now to find a book...


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried to get a Prime book last month and one yesterday and was charged for both 

I did a search for historical romances and it showed them as $0.00 Prime but when I clicked on a specific title the price was $4.99 Prime. I went ahead and got it and was charged (which is o.k. because it looks like a good story)...

This is the book I got -


I know I must be doing something wrong but not exactly sure what...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I might be asking a dumb question here, but you are clicking on the prime option on the kindle when you get the books, right? When you go to a book on the kindle there are 2 options. One is buy and one is prime loan. Cant' recall how it looks on the fire now, but on the kindle I think they are next to each other, 2 buttons. It will also tell you on that page that if you haven't returned your previous book yet you have to do that and it tells you when you can get the next book, when the new time starts I mean. 

If you got it from the kindle and used the prime button, I would contact amazon though as that should be a prime loan then. 

Oh and I have been staring at that book on my kindles screensavers for days now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I tried to get a Prime book last month and one yesterday and was charged for both
> 
> I did a search for historical romances and it showed them as $0.00 Prime but when I clicked on a specific title the price was $4.99 Prime. I went ahead and got it and was charged (which is o.k. because it looks like a good story)...
> 
> ...


You can only BORROW a "Prime Lending" book from your kindle device. It must be a KINDLE -- either eInk or Fire. It can't be a Kindle app on another device. And you can't do it through your computer. You won't even see a 'borrow' link on your computer, just a notation that says it is in the Kindle Owners Lending Library and can be borrowed by Prime members who are kindle owners. It says: "With your Prime membership, you can borrow this book for free on your Kindle device."

The easiest thing, if you find a book that is in the KOLL and you figure you'll borrow it some month, is to make a dedicated KOLL wish list separate from your regular wish list. Then, each month, you go to your kindle and access the wishlist and pick a book from it. OR, just make note of the title and search for it on the kindle to borrow it. The key is: _you must borrow it from your KINDLE_. Hence the name "Kindle *Owners* Lending Library".


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . The key is: _you must borrow it from your KINDLE_. Hence the name "Kindle *Owners* Lending Library".


"Light dawns on Marble Head" THAT's the ticket then.... I was choosing the book from the computer not my Paperwhite. Der


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> "Light dawns on Marble Head" THAT's the ticket then.... I was choosing the book from the computer not my Paperwhite. Der


Oops . Well, let us know how you like the book if you decide to keep it now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cork_dork_mom said:


> "Light dawns on Marble Head" THAT's the ticket then.... I was choosing the book from the computer not my Paperwhite. Der




Remember if you did buy it, you have 7 days to return it. Or you can keep that one and borrow a different one for June.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll suggest to borrow this one



Cause its the first in that series where the one bought is the second.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I'll suggest to borrow this one
> 
> 
> 
> Cause its the first in that series where the one bought is the second.


Now that's completely sensible!


----------

